# جارديان: مستندات تفيد بحصول محمد مرسى على الجنسية الأمريكية



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2012)

*نشرت صحيفة الجارديان البريطانية اليوم مستندات تفيد عمل المرشح الرئاسى محمد مرسى لدى وكالة ناسا الفضائية عدة سنوات وهو الأمر الذى أشعل الرأى العام الأمريكى وطرح العديد من علامات الأستفهام حول حقيقة أزدواج جنسية مرسى .

وقد نشرت الصحيفة عنوانا بالمانشيت العريض تقول فيه ( هل تقوم ناسا بتعيين الأجانب الحاصلين على جنسيات اجنبية؟) وأشارت داخل التحقيق الصحفى عن أستحالة تعيين مواطنا أجنبيا فى وكالة ناسا التى تفرض شروطا أمنية قاسية قبل قبول أى عاملا فيها .

والجدير بالذكر أن مرسى كان يعمل فى الثمانينات بوكالة ناسا الفضائية فى قسم تطوير المكوك الفضائى..

وبالأدلة ننشر

محمد مرسي عمل لدى وكالة ناسا بمطلع الثمانينات والوكالة لاتقبل الا المواطنين الأمريكيين فقط لشغل وظائفها وبالتالي لابد وانه قد حصل على الجنسية للعمل بها

وحسب صحيفة الجارديان فانها تؤكد في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 25 مايو 2012 انه قد عمل لدى وكالة ناسا الأمريكية في بداية الثمانينات وبالتالي فان عدم حصوله على الجنسية الأمريكية للعمل باناسا أمر مشكوك به ولابد من تدقيق السلطات به قبل ان يشغل هذا الموقع الحساس ان نجح بانتخابات الرئاسة واصبح رئيسا لمصر 


المصادر 

1- ادخل على هذا الرابط واطلع على شروط الالتحاق بوكالة ناسا العمل بتلك الوكالة مقصور على اصحاب الجنسية الأمريكية والمواطنين الامريكيين فقط كما هو موضح نصاً

NASA - Jobs, Internships and Co-ops

Q. Does NASA hire foreign nationals

A. Because NASA is an agency of the government of the United States of America, employment with NASA is restricted to citizens of the United States of America. Also, although NASA does contract with private industry for services, generally these contracts are with major companies as opposed to individuals

2- ادخل على هذا الرابط والعدد الصادر من صحيفة جارديان بتاريخ 25-5-2012

Mohammed Morsi: Brotherhood's backroom operator in the limelight | World news | guardian.co.uk

تؤكد ان مرسي قد عمل لوكالة ناسا بمطلع الثمانينات كما هو موضح

Morsi, 60, is an engineer who has taught in the US as well as at Egyptian universities. An expert on precision ****l surfaces, he worked at Nasa on the development of space shuttle engines in the early 1980s.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2012)

*يا خبرررررررر!!!!
الكلام ده لو طلع سليم وفعلا معاه الجنسيه هتبقى ضربه ف الصميم للاخوان 
بس لما كلهم كده واخدين الجنسيه الامريكيه هما وعائلاتهم اومااااال الكراهيه لبلاد الكفره دى سببها ايه ولا دى كراهيه مزيفه للاستهلاك والشووو وبس ؟؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

ازاى البنى ادم ده اشتغل فى ناسا ؟​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2012)

فرصة محمد مرسى بعد الحكم على مبارك كبيرة جدا وتراجعت شعبية شفيق بنسبة كبيرة


----------



## zezza (3 يونيو 2012)

*سمعت الكلام ده امبارح من توفيق عكاشة بس مش داخل دماغى !!!
ازاى امريكا تسكت لحد دلوقتى ؟!! اشمعنا ابو اسماعيل  خرجوه بدرى بدرى *


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يونيو 2012)

*منسق حملته قال انه شارك بس بابحاث لوكالة ناسا عن طريق جامعة امريكية مش مباشرة فى العمل بناسا
الله اعلم الحقيقة فين
بس المؤكد ان ولاده معاهم والى الان  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ازاى البنى ادم ده اشتغل فى ناسا ؟​


 *هى ناسا للفضاء وبس ؟؟*
*لأ طبعاً ...*
*فيها كمبوند للأقامة *
*-  حدائق ومتنزهات *
*- مستشفى *
*- ومولات *
*- ومطاعم *
*- ومطابخ *
*- **ومراحيض عامة !!!*


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى ناسا للفضاء وبس ؟؟*
> *لأ طبعاً ...*
> *فيها كمبوند للأقامة *
> *-  حدائق ومتنزهات *
> ...




* والجدير بالذكر أن مرسى كان يعمل فى الثمانينات بوكالة ناسا الفضائية فى قسم تطوير المكوك الفضائى..*


----------



## V mary (3 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا موجود اتخنقنا خلاص​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)

نرفض مرسى كرئيس لمصر
ولكن هل ذلك يعنى انه زبال مثلا ؟
اعتقد انها مجرد فبركه او ان قوانين الوكاله تغيرت عن التمانينات 
او ان المجلس العسكرى متغاضى عن هذا لسبب ما سنعلمه وقت الفضيحه التى ان كانت ستعتبر ضربه قاضيه لفصيل الاسلام السياسى بكامله !


----------



## هالة الحب (4 يونيو 2012)

امريكا تساعد الاخوان للوصول الى الحكم من اجل اهداف معلومه للجميع ولا يهمها الا مصلحتها هى واسرائيل وليذهب المسيحين الى الجحيم.


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2012)

*اولاده*
* معهم الجنسيه الامريكيه*
*اولاده *
*لهم محضر شرطه مسجل فيه*
*انت مش عارف احنا مين احنا ولاد محمد مرسى*
*هذا الكلام *
*قيل لضابط شرطه فى الزقازيق*​


----------

